# Apple Announces New iPods, Releases iTunes 8



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080909-apple-announces-new-products-at-lets-rock-event.html

Kevin Rose was right.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080909-apple-announces-new-products-at-lets-rock-event.html
> 
> Kevin Rose was right.


Now they have re-released it.

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/749502-apple-re-releases-itunes-8-a.html


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I heard about that, no surprise, Apple has never made great Windows software (except, possibly, QuickTime), I wonder why....


----------

